# 5.1 speaker set?



## mosheen (Jul 19, 2009)

Are these any good??


----------



## Easo (Jul 19, 2009)

I am not a pro in audio questions, but who the heck is Divoom?
By specifications they look good, but made for bass... Imho kinda unbalanced.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 19, 2009)

i was thinking the same thing.
i'm actually using a full range JVC set that belonged to my father from the 70's.
AFAIK they are made in the same factory as the altec lansing speakers and are mostly available in europe.
Designed in singapore and made in china just like creative .
i'm a noob in speakers .

Looks a bit like  those.


----------



## rampage (Jul 19, 2009)

looks like a clone or simlar to the speakers i and many otheres here at TPU have the "Logitech Z-5500D THX Digital System" 

http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_569&products_id=6183

ohhh  just realized there only TOTAL 100 watts RMS  v's the logitech's 500 watts RMS. they will be fairly weak and with minimal bass, but it depends what you want decent 5.1  or 5.1 that just makes some noise all around you


----------



## mosheen (Jul 19, 2009)

just looking to replace my 2x70w jvc speakers as the amp is making a lot of noise at idle. i have to hit it a couple of times just to silence it.
nothing too fancy, something to match an onboard sound card.
BTW here those speakers are half the price of logitech x540.
i found promising reviews about the 2.1 set on french websites, nothing about the 5.1 though.
xforce_3
xforce-3
ares-200


----------



## Easo (Jul 20, 2009)

Well, my x530 at half from max sound makes me speak REALY loudly so that i can hear others...
Bass makes things start to move, mind you, my room isnt realy big, do you realy need so much power as in z-5500 if your room isnt like 100 m2?


----------



## mosheen (Jul 20, 2009)

so according to those specs, do they look decent??


----------



## DanishDevil (Jul 20, 2009)

They look like a cheap knockoff of the Logitech Z-5500 Digitals.  I'd stay away if I were you.  Knockoffs are rarely any good.

Check my sig if you want to find out more about the Z-5500's.


----------



## jamesrt2004 (Jul 20, 2009)

rampage said:


> looks like a clone or simlar to the speakers i and many otheres here at TPU have the "Logitech Z-5500D THX Digital System"
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_569&products_id=6183
> 
> ohhh  just realized there only TOTAL 100 watts RMS  v's the logitech's 500 watts RMS. they will be fairly weak and with minimal bass, but it depends what you want decent 5.1  or 5.1 that just makes some noise all around you



logitech is NOT 500w RMS... put it next to a REAL set of 500w speakers and you'll honestly be like WTF... my 300w monitor speakers are SOOOO much louder then my z5500  Its probably more around 200... they just market it stupid to make it 500w....

these speakers should be ok other then that...


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

rampage said:


> looks like a clone or simlar to the speakers i and many otheres here at TPU have the "Logitech Z-5500D THX Digital System"
> 
> http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=567_569&products_id=6183
> 
> ohhh  just realized there only TOTAL 100 watts RMS  v's the logitech's 500 watts RMS. they will be fairly weak and with minimal bass, but it depends what you want decent 5.1  or 5.1 that just makes some noise all around you



sup bro?


I was just going to say the same thing. they REALLY look like z-5500's with a tweeter added to the speakers.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 20, 2009)

well i don't have a large selection of 5.1's to choose from here.
Edifier M1550 Rs1800.
Divoom Xforce-1H Rs1950.
Creative A500 Rs2250.
Logitech X540 Rs3600.
$1 = Rs33.


----------



## Mussels (Jul 20, 2009)

X 540's are good. I have them and the z5500's.


Thing is, the X-540's only have analogue inputs, while the z-5500 ripoff divooms have digital inputs and DTS decoding. for media use, the divooms are definately a better choice.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 20, 2009)

i can afford the A500 but not the x540.

i'll get 1 year warranty on the xforce if i decide to get'em.
to me they seem better (more powerful) than the A500 or M1550.
Will the lack of manual control be a problem?? its only got a remote, no knobs at all.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 21, 2009)

they just have RCA jacks. can they really decode AC3/DTS???


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

mosheen said:


> they just have RCA jacks. can they really decode AC3/DTS???



you can get SPDIF input via RCA, my z-5500's have that input as well as optical.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 21, 2009)

i'm confused.
my motherboard has spdif out.
this thing has 6 channels input and another 2 for AUX.
http://www.kotear.pe/aviso/3531604-parlantes-home-theatre-5-1-xforce-1h-divoom-control-remoto


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

mosheen said:


> i'm confused.
> my motherboard has spdif out.
> this thing has 6 channels input and another 2 for AUX.
> http://www.kotear.pe/aviso/3531604-parlantes-home-theatre-5-1-xforce-1h-divoom-control-remoto



SPDIF comes in two forms. Optical, and electrical. The electrical one uses standard RCA cables.

Which one does your motherboard have?

Looking at the speakers, it may be false advertising. they have AC3 listed next to all the analogue inputs. Maybe this thing needs a seperate decoder/amplifier.


----------



## mosheen (Jul 21, 2009)

its got coaxial spdif output. (RCA)
Analogue is fine by me.

Its got higher output and a wireless remote  (what if i break it? )

would you still recommend it over the creative A500??(mixed reviews)


----------



## Mussels (Jul 21, 2009)

the only one i'm familiar with is the X-540's, to be honest.


----------

